
WikiLeaks Releases Trove of Alleged C.I.A. Hacking Documents - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/07/world/europe/wikileaks-cia-hacking.html
======
degenerate
> A C.I.A. spokesman, Dean Boyd, said, “We do not comment on the authenticity
> or content of purported intelligence documents.”

Then we, the American people, should not give you authority to continue
operating.

